# My vaping journey ... to Reoville



## LandyMan (20/12/14)

Almost 11 months ago, I bought a twisp ... it served me well, and it got me off the stinkies, so I will always have a special place for it.

From there, onto the evod, as I needed a new battery, and it was much cheaper than twisp. Slightly better flavour than the twisp, so I was happy. Onto the mPT3 on the evod battery ... great flavour and vapour production ... so still improving over time.

Then came the big jump: iTaste SVD with PT2 ... great mod, greatish tank, for what I knew at that stage.
A Smok BEC Pro popped up on the classifieds, and I was all over it ... worked quite well with the PT2, but I needed to upgrade the tank, so I put an Airflow ring on it ... much improved flavour and vapour production ...

... and then all the trouble started with the launch of the iStick ... got myself the iStick with mAN. WOW, the flavour was full and intense, and the vapour was NNNIICCCEEEE ... it looked like I was on fire 

And then ... The REO!!! Vaping on Jane now for close on a week, and it's been an interesting journey:

When I first loaded her up, I tasted the flavours, but thought meh, the mAN on the iStick has the same flavour. I also thought it might be due to the coil (from the Kayfun), and the wicking, cause come on, I've never wicked with Rayon before. And so the week progressed ... re-wicked her once a couple of days ago, still the same coil as in the beginning.

I got my hands on a Lemo and Atlantis, and decided to try them ... Very very good: I prefer the Lemo to the Kayfun, due to the leaking issues not being present, and the Atlantis is a cloud machine of note ... I look like a damn steam train when using it. I also had some juice left in the mAN, and decided to empty it using the iStick. WOW, was I in for a shock. It doesn't taste at all like the REO, like I initially thought it did.

I found myself puffing here and there on the Atlantis, cause the clouds are just too awesome . The mAN is washed and put away, the Lemo is still about 90% full of liquid, also put away, and Jane is safely back in my hand.

There is just no comparison between the REO and the other devices I have. From the initial thoughts of eish, R3k and it tastes like the mAN, to holding her tighter and tighter with every toot, just to make her feel loved like she is.

Thank you Jane, for you are truly "The One".

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Thanks for sharing, glad you are getting to like the Reo. Yes, a week or two is usually required. Looking forward to your impressions with the Odin on top.
Now for the next Reo - backup, you know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/12/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks for sharing, glad you are getting to like the Reo. Yes, a week or two is usually required. Looking forward to your impressions with the Odin on top.
> Now for the next Reo - backup, you know.


Will have to sell all my old gear to get another REO  My vape budget "is moer toe" , so not getting the Odin now, but the Stillare V2 from @JakesSA for R125 was just too good to not buy


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Will have to sell all my old gear to get another REO  My vape budget "is moer toe" , so not getting the Odin now, but the Stillare V2 from @JakesSA for R125 was just too good to not buy


Oh, yes, now I remember - the Stilare, sorry.


----------



## Marzuq (20/12/14)

Interesting to say the least @LandyMan .glad to hear you are enjoying the reo. They are awesome in every way. Hope to hear some more feedback on your reo experience


----------

